# Kacey, Kody, Lindsay & Chocolate Spoo



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

First 3 pics with Kacey (& Lindsay) Pic #1 My wifes daughter messed with Kaceys hair.
Next 5 Kody (& Lindsay) Pic #4 Kodys baby pic
Last picture... I photoshopped all 3 dogs together (soon it will have to be 4 dogs ). 
Chocolate Spoo coming soon....


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

So very cute! I am so sorry for your loss - it is so hard.

Congrats on your new spoo. Can't waint to see pics. BTW, I am in Mi too


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

awww - she was cutie - so sorry for your loss - it seems like we are having a lot of babies leaving us lately.


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

SWEET PHOTOS of your babies !

Congrats on your upcoming spoo. Where is CoCo coming from? 

We are also brown fans ... Well, actually, all spoo colors :rainbow:.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I love the picture of the pit and the poodle running in the yard!!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

I LOVE Pit bulls! Your girl sounds just too sweet! Love your little poodles too.

Congrats on the new addition! Can't wait for photos.


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Congrats on the addition! Great pics!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love looking at the pics. Congratulations on the upcoming addition!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Lovely photos and I can certainly relate to your pain as I and many many dog lovers lost pets and know the meaning of grieving for one.

Have fun with your new guys and happy holidays.


----------



## Pitdoodle (Dec 9, 2010)

*Khloe is officially the name*

Hi again! Ok so like I figured "Coco" was just a temporary name since it is too common a name for our liking. Coco will likely be a nickname, "Khloe" is what we decided on as our new dogs name. We got her from a 1st time breeder in our area and her father was a champ dog from Vegas. We are likely to get her spayed though because we rather stud our little boy Kody out.  
















I spent a half an hour trying to get the rest of the picks to load with no luck. I will have to try again later. However... that is my new girl. She is about 5-6 weeks old at the moment, so we are waiting a bit longer b4 we can take her home.


----------



## OverTheTopFarm (Nov 13, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS ... I love how all four feet toe markings match. Congratulations!


----------

